# Johnson 115



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a mid 80's model johnson 115 outboard motors locked up but has some useable parts on it. pick it up for $75.

see pictures at 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33476050&cat=537&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=4


----------

